# Sausage Stuffers



## jeffesonm

*Vertical Stuffers*

*5 LB and under*
Grizzly H6252 5 lb. Vertical Sausage Stuffer SS
LEM 5LB Stainless Steel Vertical Sausage Stuffer
Northern Industrial 5-Lb. Sausage Stuffer
The Sausage Maker #50510 Sausage Stuffer 5 Lb
The Sausage Maker #50501 Sausage Stuffer Stainless Steel 5 Lb

*6-15 LB*
F. D1ck Hand Sausage Stuffer (12 lbs.)
LEM 15LB Stainless Steel Vertical Sausage Stuffer
Northern Industrial 15-Lb. Sausage Stuffer
Grizzly H7776 15 Lb. Sausage Stuffer
The Sausage Maker #51523 Sausage Stuffer 15 Lb. Standard Model
The Sausage Maker #51501 Sausage Stuffer 15 Lb. Deluxe Mode

*16 LB and above*
F. D1ck Hand Sausage Stuffer (18 lbs.)



*Horizontal Stuffers*

*5 LB and under*
Tre Spade Italian Sausage Stuffer (5 lb.)
LEM 5LB Horizontal Stuffer
*6-15 LB*
Northern Industrial Horizontal Stuffer — 8-Lb. Capacity
Tre Spade Italian Sausage Stuffer (10 lb.)
LEM 11LB Horizontal Stuffer



*Horn Type Stuffers*

*5 LB and under*
LEM 3 LB Tinned Stuffer
The Sausage Maker #51200 Sausage Stuffer, Cast Iron 3 Lb
LEM 5 LB Stainless Steel Stuffer
Grizzly H6251 5 lb. Sausage Stuffer Stainless

*6-15 LB*
Northern Industrial Tools 8-Lb. Stainless Sausage Stuffer


----------



## richoso1

Personally, I have the vertical Lem 5 lb. SS version w/metal gears.


----------



## billyj571

I have the vertical Lem 5 lb. SS version w/metal gears.


----------



## shtrdave

I have the 11 pound of below

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Barg...recordsPerPage=108&WTz_l=Unknown;cat105775380

then there is this same manufacturer I believe.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Barg...recordsPerPage=108&WTz_l=Unknown;cat105775380


----------



## roller

I have the Grizzly 5lb.


----------



## boykjo

30 lb cabelas vertical stuffer with motor and northern tool vertical stuffer with plaskit gears


----------



## bikes blues bbq

Anyone use one of these?   Or heard about them? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-MTN-Com...391?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cfaa35fcf


----------



## boykjo

seen them used on tv.... Just a horizontal stuffer instead of a vertical......

Joe


----------



## neutral

i have a dakota sausage stuffer and i love it. works on water pressure no gears. quite, one man operation and easy to clean. and way cheaper than the big boy stuffers. works for me. holds 9lbs. it would be nice to get a 30 pounder but it works


----------



## ptcruiserguy

Bikes Blues BBQ said:


> Anyone use one of these?   Or heard about them?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-MTN-Com...391?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cfaa35fcf




Looks like you just found my newest toy. I gotta have one of these.


----------



## chefrob

Bikes Blues BBQ said:


> Anyone use one of these?   Or heard about them?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-MTN-Com...391?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cfaa35fcf


just an observation, i'm not too fond of the carbon steel....stay with stainless. also with the handle situated like that it looks to me this must be used on the edge of the table.


----------



## shoneyboy

Anyone of them would be nice!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 A few things to consider; the volume you are going to be stuffing, the amount of working space that you have available and cost of the stuffer, for some of us. The one from Weston (very similar to Cabalas) has some painted parts, but the cylinder, plunger, shaft, nut and tubes are all stainless. The ones from LEM are all stainless, but the gear is plastic on some of them and has a tendency to crack if you put it under a strain. I heard that there is a replacement gear that some people have been able to purchase. Maybe it’s just me, but when I bought mine I look at the mechanicals parts. I wanted to ensure that they would hold up with an investment of several hundred dollars, but when it was all over with, I went with cost savings. Cabalas had an 11lb Weston on sale at Christmas time last year for 129.00 with free shipping.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I have been very pleased so far, all of the parts are stainless and are very easy to remove and clean. Now as far as replacement parts, I doubt that there are any available, so I guess it is one of those things you get what you pay for, but it makes very quick work of 11lbs of meat!!!!  Something else to consider is whether or not you are doing this by yourself or with some help.  Any manual stuffer are going to be little cumbersome when working by yourself, one hand on the crank and the other on the casing is a little tough at times; I’m not saying it can’t be done. It’s just something to think about. SB


----------



## bigbob73

I have the northern tool 5#. Love it!


----------



## bikes blues bbq

ptcruiserguy said:


> Looks like you just found my newest toy. I gotta have one of these.




Let me know  how it works.   I just bought the 32 lb meat mixer, so have to wait a while for the stuffer.


----------



## bikes blues bbq

Also considering the Grizzly 5# or the Northern Tool 5# Vertical.     Any comparisons?  (Prices about the same)


----------



## fpnmf

I have the Northern 5 pounder with plastic gears.

Made lots of sausage with it.

No troubles with the gears.

I lube the mechanism before and after each use with LEM food grad silicone.

When the plunger hits bottom I don't try to press the last of the meat out with too much pressure.

I dont expect the gears to fail.

  Craig


----------



## boykjo

fpnmf said:


> I have the Northern 5 pounder with plastic gears.
> 
> Made lots of sausage with it.
> 
> No troubles with the gears.
> 
> I lube the mechanism before and after each use with LEM food grad silicone.
> 
> When the plunger hits bottom I don't try to press the last of the meat out with too much pressure.
> 
> I dont expect the gears to fail.
> 
> Craig




yep.....spot on

joe


----------



## fpnmf

boykjo said:


> yep.....spot on
> 
> joe


When I grow up I want a Cabelas with a motor just like you Joe!!

Have a great day pal!

    Craig


----------



## mossymo

I have the 25 lb. from The Sausage Maker - http://www.sausagemaker.com/52501sausagestuffer25lb.aspx


----------



## stexdvldogpilot

Wow Mossy, that is serious.


----------



## SmokinAl

I have the LEM 5 lb SS with metal gears. It probably will out live me!


----------



## mossymo

STEXDVLDOGPILOT said:


> Wow Mossy, that is serious.




Thanks, I purchased off eBay in '07 for a grand total of $168.50, including shipping!


----------



## big casino

fpnmf said:


> When I grow up I want a Cabelas with a motor just like you Joe!!
> 
> Have a great day pal!
> 
> Craig


looks like you grew up Craig!   Congrats


----------



## fpnmf

Big Casino said:


> looks like you grew up Craig!   Congrats




Hahahahahahhahahahha


----------



## sib55

I have the 15 lb LEM. Worth every penny.


----------



## steve k

Dittos.  Water power is much faster and easier than the crank.  I have one of these Dakotas and my 5 lb stainless vertical crank model sits on the shelf in the basement.


----------



## boatman1

Want to sell that verticle stuffer?


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Whats a stuffer?


----------



## thoseguys26

Anyone ever use one of these guys?

http://www.sausagemaker.com/56218doublestuffingtube.aspx


----------



## mike johnson

I just got this from E-Bay. 5 lt. holds 12-15lbs of meat under $160 after tax and shipping.I cant wait to use it. Should be here Friday
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  It comes with 4 different size tubes and is all stainless steel

View media item 164466


----------



## mike johnson

wouldnt you need 3 hands?


----------



## thoseguys26

View media item 164470


----------



## oldvirginiajoe

I just stuff right off the horn of my old Hobart tabletop electric grinder. Why clean two machines when you can get the job done with just one machine you already had to get dirty with the grinding?


----------



## smoking b

OldVirginiaJoe said:


> I just stuff right off the horn of my old Hobart tabletop electric grinder. Why clean two machines when you can get the job done with just one machine you already had to get dirty with the grinding?


A lot of people don't like the "mushy" texture the meat can get when stuffing with a grinder. If someone wants to make very much sausage a dedicated stuffer is the way to go. After they use one they are usually surprised by how much nicer it is to work with compared to stuffing with a grinder. If not making much sausage stuffing with a grinder will get you by & as stated above save cleaning a stuffer. I can actually see a larger stuffer in my future sometime if I can find a deal on one 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Well those are my thoughts on the subject...


----------



## diggingdogfarm

OldVirginiaJoe said:


> Why clean two machines when you can get the job done with just one machine you already had to get dirty with the grinding?



Because it's a major pain in the posterior and leads to crappy sausages!!!!

Larger sausages are bad enough, but go ahead and try to stuff some snack sticks or wieners with a grinder....it's akin to trying to stuff poop back into a baby!!!!!! 



~Martin


----------



## smoking b

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Because it's a major pain in the posterior and leads to crappy sausages!!!!
> 
> Larger sausages are bad enough, but go ahead and try to stuff some snack sticks or wieners with a grinder....it's akin to trying to stuff poop back into a baby!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ~Martin


----------



## oldvirginiajoe

OK, to each his own---I just learned this way working at an upscale neighborhood meat shop which began in the 1960s, making sausage this way (+/- 35 mm casings) for all that time in a successful retail environment. They're still open today, doing the same . . . . . . Now, snack sticks, we never tried that!


----------



## slonaker

I'm lovin' my LEM 5 lb vertical stuffer.  It's manual so it works at MY speed.  Just did some turkey Andouille sausage with it yesterday.  PERFECT!


----------



## eight433

Just upgraded my harbor freight grinder with stuffer attachment to a dedicated stuffer. It appears to be a VERY quality unit even though I can not find any sort of brand name. One of the five nozzles is etched with the bakers and butchers logo but thats about it. Anyways, I scored it off craigslist for $140. I think I did good!

View media item 239339


----------



## trickydick

I'm new to sausage making, but knew I would want to get a stuffer.  I strongly considered the LEM models.  I ended up going with one from Cabela's because it can be motorized for easier one-man operation. I bought the 20# model with motor.  Very happy with it.  I've not used it very much yet, but when I have, it has been very easy to use.  The gears appear to be all metal.  The motor operates only the stuffing shaft, so if you have to refill or have some more it takes a while to raise the piston.  Speed is variable.  Some mixed reviews on the cabela site, but so far I've been happy.  I believe Weston makes the stuffers and grinders for cabelas.

TD


----------



## jimmy jam

Anyone on here have any experience with the Chef's Choice attachment for Kitchenaid mixers?  I'm really interested in this one, especially since it's a grinder and stuffer in one, which would save storage space, less parts to clean, etc...



OldVirginiaJoe said:


> I just stuff right off the horn of my old Hobart tabletop electric grinder. Why clean two machines when you can get the job done with just one machine you already had to get dirty with the grinding?



Is this the same attachment that you use by chance?



I also found this add-on, and was wondering if it might cure the issue with overgrinding when stuffing...


----------



## daveomak

Jimmy Jam said:


> Anyone on here have any experience with the Chef's Choice attachment for Kitchenaid mixers?  I'm really interested in this one, especially since it's a grinder and stuffer in one, which would save storage space, less parts to clean, etc...
> 
> Jimmy, morning.....I'm sure that unit is better than the KA add on unit....
> The problem I have found using a grinder as a stuffer.....
> You pretty much need to grind and stuff in the same operation....   Once the meat is ground, unless the auger fits extremely tight inside the housing, the ground meat squeezes out past the auger....  hence stuffing is a PITA and doesn't work well....  You need to cube the meat, season and add all the other stuff..... protein, phosphate, cure #1 etc. and grind and stuff in one operation.....
> There are stand alone grinders and stuffers you can get for about $180 for the two that will perform without any headaches......
> 
> Kitchener #12 grinder for about $90-100
> Grizzly 5# vertical stuffer for about $80-90
> 
> Both of these items go on sale at different times of the year....
> 
> Both perform well....  I have both of those and am satisfied.....
> 
> There are higher end units that I'm sure are better made and will be heirloom material for the family......


----------



## jimmy jam

Ok here's another one for debate....LEM 575 watt #8 grinder for 99.99 on amazon, good price or no?


----------



## jakrussll

We have the Stainless Steel version of the Kitchenaid meat grinder attachment.  It works well for those days when we only want to grind 40 lbs or less and I don''t have to drag out (and clean) my larger #22 grinder.  This one says SmokehouseChef on it.   The wife likes it because it is diswasher safe unlike the aluminum Chefs Choice that we have.  She got it on the web for Christmas...not sure where.

Ours came with stainless steel stuffer tubes.  They work fine for small batches.  Wouldn't want to make 100 lbs at at time though with it.


----------



## gruversm

I own the 606SS 5lb Lem SS stuffer.


----------



## pmorton62

I have a home made water powered stuffer.  Just made my first run last night.  6 pounds of sausage into 3 casings in less than 30 minutes.  And that included some hiccups along the way.


----------



## bregent

Seems like most folks here own vertical stuffers. What are the pros and cons of horizontal stuffers vs vertical?  Thanks.


----------



## mcollect

I made Andouille with the Kitchenaid and because I added 1/4" cubes it turned into a mess texture was horrible? . Never will use a grinder/stuffer again. Looking for a small vertical or horizontal unit.


----------



## bregent

I ended up getting the Hakka 3L/7lb horizontal from Amazon and like it very much. So much easier than the Kitchenaid. 

They have two versions, one with plastic tubes and one with stainless. I got the one with plastic tubes- it's less expensive.


----------



## LanceR

Does anyone have experience with the heavier duty 15 lb Sausage Maker stuffer, the one with the gearbox not the one that looks like a LEM?

The"Especially hardened resin gears" part concerns me a bit.  We wouldn't be using it for really small stuff like snack sticks.  The product code is 18-1012.

Thanks

Lance


----------



## BGKYSmoker

bregent said:


> I ended up getting the Hakka 3L/7lb horizontal from Amazon and like it very much. So much easier than the Kitchenaid.
> 
> They have two versions, one with plastic tubes and one with stainless. I got the one with plastic tubes- it's less expensive.


I bought the Hakka SS 3L as a backup, really nice for the price and you can replace the entire metal gear box assy if needed. Im happy with the purchase. For my smaller 5lb batches i still can't beat my LEM. Its served me well with way over 3k lbs without any issues.


----------



## octane2009

Does anyone here use the Dakotah Water Sausage stuffer?


----------



## gruversm

I'm quite happy with my LEM vertical stuff.


----------

